# Finally Found A Locking Bathroom Door Knob The Right Color



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

I've been wanting to replace the stock door knob with a privacy lock. The problem is I could never find one that matched the color of the stock knob and robe hooks. I was poking around the lock sets at Home Depot today and found about as close a match as possible. They only have this color, "antique pewter" in a couple style and don't show this color on the Schlage display. The color shown on the Home Depot page is misleading. See the attached image for a better comparison. Stock knob is on the right. Will add this to the replacement parts thread.

Schlage Georgian Antique Pewter Privacy Knob


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

Watch out for the very slightly larger diameter drive-in latch on that knob!


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Thanks. Found that out when I was instaling the latch. I opened up the hole using a sanding drum on my cordless dremel.


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

thefulminator said:


> Thanks. Found that out when I was instaling the latch. I opened up the hole using a sanding drum on my cordless dremel.


The exact tool for the job! I couldn't find mine, so it was a combination of round files, drill bits and a lot of dust from the faux wood.


----------



## LaydBack (Aug 22, 2010)

I found a Kwikset one at Home Depot for ours. It's a bit darker, but works for us, and I didn't have to modify the door at all. I believe it was about $15.


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

I think we settled on the Schlage knob because of the push-button lock. Easier to unlock when little monsters get that whole "lock/unlock/open/close door" routine messed up.


----------

